# Bird ID Please........



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Flycatcher of some sort??? Thanks for any help. gb


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Probably one of the Eastern Empidonax Flycatchers. My guess is Traill's.
Where was picture taken?


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Could also be an Eastern Phoebe


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

JoeD said:


> Probably one of the Eastern Empidonax Flycatchers. My guess is Traill's.
> Where was picture taken?


Smith Point


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Some species of Titmouse


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I think it's a Western Wood-Pewee. Never heard of it, but it looks like a match to me. What do you think?

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/227/overview/Western_Wood-Pewee.aspx

It could be an Eastern Wood-Pewee, too. I don't see much of a difference between them.

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/583/overview/Eastern_Wood-Pewee.aspx


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

That's one of them greater blue herons with significant birth defects


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like it could be an Alder Flycatcher.

http://sdakotabirds.com/species/alder_flycatcher_info.htm


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like the elusive bald eagle.

Seriously though it looks like both what NaClH20 and Shrimptail_Hunter said. I would go with Alder Flycatcher though.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

It's an Eastern Phoebe.


----------

